

Bullwhip effect - A behavior phenomenon - mkuhn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullwhip_effect
I think that's something that could happen here now because of the whole Erlang think.<p>I see people starting to up-vote everything else because they want to bury the Erlang story and so on, and so on...
======
mkuhn
I think that's something that could happen here now because of the whole
Erlang thing.

I see people starting to up-vote everything else because they want to bury the
Erlang story and so on, and so on...

btw. the beer distribution game mentioned at the end of the Wikipedia Article
is very entertaining and educating...

